# New tank, start dosing right away?



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a new planted tank and was wondering if I should start dosing ferts? I was thinking of following the PPS-Pro, but the EI looks very similar.

I actually posted a thread about my tank in the Tank Journal section, but didn't get a lot of response.

Feel free to check out my tank there, or give thoughts here.

Here is my thread in Tank Journal that has my tank specifics.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=587513


Here is my current setup for reference.











Thanks!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

PPS is a daily dosing regime where you add enough nutrients that the plants will use in a day, EI is a totally different dosing regime that follows putting an abundance of nutrients into the water and is a weekly dosing regime that every other day you're switching between macro's and micro's.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Great, thanks for the info!

I would like to add that I am not dosing CO2. 

Do people usually start with dosing this early in a tank's "life?"

Any recommendations based on my low tech setup for which dosing is easier and more cost effective?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, the reason being, is because most people use dechlorinator/water conditioner when setting up their planted tank, well by adding these products we have essentially robbed the water of any nutrients that may have been present. Which is why once you have added plant life to the tank the plants will start utilizing nutrients to grow/for photosynthesis phase in which; Plants use varying amounts of each nutrient to help the plants grow, enables the plant to to use the molecule chlorophyll to absorb light, and its energy to synthesise carbohydrates from co2.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Personally I start dosing right on the first day, but dose half the dose I should the first week.

Michel.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Excellent, I never knew that about the water conditioner.

With no CO2, are there any recommendations for which system to follow, the PPS or the EI as far as dosing?


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

What is it that water conditioner removes that plants need? It doesn't remove gh. Something I have never heard of before. I know it can remove chlorine/chloramine/heavy metals, but never heard is robbing the plants from things in your water.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Where would people recommend buying the dry ferts, I would need to do either the PPS or the EI?

I have tried PMing Nilocg, but haven't heard back for a couple of days. 

I am still not sure whether to try out the PPS or the EI for this tank setup.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually go to GLA but have also used aquariumfertilizer.com. Both have prices comparable to each other.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Start the 1st day if you want to grow algae with a good substrate you can wait 60 days for the tank to balance and establish itself


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

If you are using a good substrate with ferts in it I wouldn't start dosing heavy right away. The plants need to adjust to their new tank. Adjusting and rooting does require nutrients but you can overdo it at first and provide tons of nutrients for an algae explosion. It's difficult to avoid algae in a new tank so be ready for it it happens to us all. Keep the tank very clean and remove bad looking growth and melt right away to prevent any organic buildup. Best of luck!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Excess nutrients don't cause algae in an aquarium. And, if you do weekly or even twice weekly big water changes, which is a good idea for a new tank, there will be no buildup of nutrients to worry about.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Excess lighting, nutrients, and poor tank conditions promote algae. To reduce the risk of an algae outbreak in aquariums it requires the following.

Lighting - By monitoring the amount of light your aquarium is exposed to helps against algae, by simply cutting down the time the lights are on is simple to do with a timer. If you have your aquariums light on for long periods of time can contribute to algae, so say the light is on for 12 hours a day, then try cutting it down to 8 hours a day.

Nutrients - By starting a dosing regime, and sticking to it helps in the fight against algae. Starting with the amount of nutrients in your tank, if you "dial" in on your dosing regime means that you're putting in enough nutrients so that the plants quickly soak up the nutrients before algae can use them.

Tank Conditions - By following a weekly schedule of a fertilizer regime combined with weekly water changes helps fight against algae. Water changes are normally 25%-30% once per week helps to remove the excess build up of available nutrients, which is why you see them discussed in the dosing regimes.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

I still would like a recommendation from anyone regarding the EI or PPS with my setup.

THANKS


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

It is hard to say since you don't say much about your setup. It looks like maybe medium lighting? I think many do an abbreviated version of EI for lower light level, low tech tanks. You would take the recommended dose and cut to 1/4 to 1/3 and maybe only dose that once a week after your water change. You change at least 50% of your water per week.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

I added a link to my tank journal thread in my OP that includes specifics.


----------

